

None* -A mysterious game of riddles - OnlineIam
http://whatisnone.com/

======
OnlineIam
A minimal riddle game with no images, no music, no animation. Just a keyboard
and your imagination :) The questions are text only and could be a simple
equation, a word association, an opposite word teaser or something else
entirely...

